# New Residency Process Announcement.



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

Does anyone know if the process has changed for applying for residency in Spain.?
Someone mentioned they had spoken to the British Embassy and that there has been a Government announcement today but I can´t find anything about it on Google.
I had an appointment for tomorrow at the Policia Nacional in Barcelona but have just received an email from them saying it has been cancelled. No explanation. No nothing. Typical.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

See the second item in https://www.facebook.com/BritsInSpain/
Basically, Spain is introducing foreigner's identity card (TIE) specifically for Britons who are beneficiaries of the withdrawal agreement.


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

Brilliant Joppa.....Thanks for that


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Like in the past when all foreigners including EU citizens got TIE, you will need photos and give fingerprints for the biometric card. Also there will be criminal record check, so you will have to wait for your TIE to be issued. Waiting period is around 40-45 days for non-EU nationals (only people hitherto required to get TIE), so you may get a simple document to show you have applied.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I was a bit surprised by this bit:



> Whether you have the green A4 certificate, the green credit card-sized version or whether you are issued directly with the TIE – all remain equally valid in demonstrating your rights as a beneficiary of the Withdrawal Agreement, even after the end of the Transition Period. *You may choose to exchange your current certificate for a TIE in due course, but it is not obligatory.*


I thought it WAS obligatory but not necessarily before 31-12-20.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Ah now, although I have my Irish passport so I'm an EU citizen, how will my state pension and healthcare be affected by the changes if at all?


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

If you have an Irish passport then nothing will change for you will it?


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Catalunya22 said:


> If you have an Irish passport then nothing will change for you will it?


Sorry, the reason I ask is, although I'm Irish, I've paid into the UK system, so my pension and healthcare comes from them. Sorry if it sounded a bit of a daft question.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Roy C said:


> Sorry, the reason I ask is, although I'm Irish, I've paid into the UK system, so my pension and healthcare comes from them. Sorry if it sounded a bit of a daft question.


You are already getting S1 healthcare so that won't change. If the UK stops increasing pensions by inflation for those of us living in the EU, that will apply to you too.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> You are already getting S1 healthcare so that won't change. If the UK stops increasing pensions by inflation for those of us living in the EU, that will apply to you too.


I won't qualify for healthcare until I hit pension age , the pension I have now is an occupational one, sorry for the confusion, I seem to be good at that these days.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Roy C said:


> I won't qualify for healthcare until I hit pension age , the pension I have now is an occupational one, sorry for the confusion, I seem to be good at that these days.


If you are legally resident in Spain now, and entitled to a UK pension in the future, you will still get S1 cover. That is set out in the withdrawal agreement.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> If you are legally resident in Spain now, and entitled to a UK pension in the future, you will still get S1 cover. That is set out in the withdrawal agreement.


Thanks, I'm going for my residencia in September. 

On that subject I've just had an email from my relocation agent. She has informed me that because of the new residency process, I will be able to get my residencia with my Irish passport as normal at the usual police station that does the process but because my wife is British she will have to follow the new process ie Malaga , three appointments and not sure yet what the financial requirements will be. I was hoping she could avoid that by being married to an EU citizen but it doesn't look like that is the case.


----------



## NGLEN (Jun 29, 2020)

Roy C said:


> Alcalaina said:
> 
> 
> > If you are legally resident in Spain now, and entitled to a UK pension in the future, you will still get S1 cover. That is set out in the withdrawal agreement.
> ...


Hi,

Have you got details of the changes being made? I would have thought a change to financial requirements for example wouldn’t be allowed until after Dec 31st as we are still European Citizens until then with the rights to the same treatment as other EU citizens.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

I was told my wife would have to follow the new TIE process which as yet is still unknown. For our area it will have to be done in Malaga, minimum of three appointments and at least three months. The rest has yet to be revealed. That's all I've been told so far, I'm afraid.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

NGLEN said:


> Have you got details of the changes being made? I would have thought a change to financial requirements for example wouldn’t be allowed until after Dec 31st as we are still European Citizens until then with the rights to the same treatment as other EU citizens.


Quite, no change to financial requirement and healthcare provision. The only change I can foresee is procedural, such as providing a photo, giving fingerprint, and, instead of getting a green certificate there and then, having to wait for TIE to be issued, usually taking 40-45 days (judging by examples for non-EU citizens). You will get a simple document to show you have applied, such as a stamped copy of application form.


----------

